# Rob Faigin's Natural Hormonal Enhancement diet plan



## Josh (Apr 18, 2003)

Has anyone try the above?  How does it work?  Is it effective to reduce body fat and build muscles (gaining mass)?

- Josh


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2003)

Never tried it.....never even heard of it.  What is it?  Do you have a link or any other info?

thanks


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2003)

The link is www.extique.com.  They published a book entitled "Natural Hormonal Enhancement".  I bought an Indonesian translation by chance a few weeks ago and read it, but in truth I don't feel I understand everything properly, partly I think because the translation is not that good.  But as far as I understand it, the book (diet plan) promises to burn fat and build muscles without fail because it claims to be able to work efficiently with the hormons.

If anyone here has tried it, I sure would like to consult so I can better understand it before I try it myself.  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## Robboe (Apr 18, 2003)

Buy it.

It's a good read.


----------



## Revenant (Apr 19, 2003)

Is it similar to the "anabolic diet"?


----------



## Josh (Apr 19, 2003)

Revenant, I'm not familiar with anabolic diet, so can't compare/comment.

TCD, have you tried it yet?

- Josh


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2003)

NHE ain't a keto diet, although you may slightly hit keto at one stage of the diet. Anabolic diet uses ketosis. There's several variations between the two diets.

Josh - yes.


----------

